# My 75g & 55g Mbuna tanks



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Just wanted to share a few pictures of my tanks I set up lately. Not sure if this is the right place in the forum for it or not but it seemed like the best fit

75 gallon tank- Home built stand
*stock*
6 yellow labs
5 yellow tail acei
8 Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos( maingano) 
3 Rustys
The 3 rustys and 5 of the maingano were added in a few days ago.
I'd still like to add some more rustys and possibly add White top afras to the tank but not sure if im going to add the afras due to space
*Lighting*
Current USA LED 48-60 inch led light. I had the marineland on this tank but have moved it to my 55 gallon. I am really happy with the color features on the Current USA light
*Filters*
2- Fluval C4's
1- Fluval 306

here are a few picture. 








































The acei to the right in the picture is the boss of the tank

Here are a few pictures of my 55 gallon I have recently started to work on. I not sure I like the aquascape. I know I need to add some more rocks just haven't had a chance too
Stocked with 
4- socolofi 
3- red zebras?
3- yellow tail acei
plan on adding some yellow labs. Hoping I get some fry from my other tank to stock with


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

Both tanks are looking great! Do you get glare on the tank below the tv?


----------



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks! Nope, no glare at all. The tank below the tv has been up and running for about a year. After I set the 75 gallon up in the basement, I wanted to do away with the 55 gallon.My wife wanted to keep it though since she enjoys watching the fish while watching tv, so I changed it over from tropical to African cichlids. I find them to be much more entertaining.


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

Having a tank in the living room sure do make commercial breaks go by fast!


----------

